# Neil Hill's Y3T Training Program with Flex Lewis



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

Training Overview

Bodybuilding.com - Y3T: Neil Hill's 9-Week Hardcore Video Trainer


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice Post......thanks


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

These videos run about 20 minutes each.

Chest and Triceps

Bodybuilding.com - Y3T: Week 1, Day 2, Chest And Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

Back and Biceps

Bodybuilding.com - Y3T: Week 2, Day 11, Back And Biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2012)

Hamstrings and Thighs

Bodybuilding.com - Y3T: Week 3, Day 15, Hamstrings And Thighs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

Flex Lewis Week - Day 1 - Biceps - Flex Online


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2012)

Interesting vids.......thanks


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

Flex Lewis Week - Day 2 - Day in a Life - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2012)

Flex Lewis Week - Day 3 - Shoulders - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

Flex Lewis Week - Day 4 - The Gun Show - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

Flex Lewis Week - Day 5 - Back Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Bilal123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good stuff. I'm going to give this a run...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice Post


----------

